# gnome | the gnomes of Zurich = γνώμος· νάνος | οι πανίσχυροι Ελβετοί τραπεζίτες



## nickel (Feb 9, 2011)

Στα λεξικά το ένα _gnome_ (= (σπάν.) γνωμικό, αφορισμός) δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται μαζί με το άλλο, αφού δεν έχουν κοινή προέλευση. Για την προέλευση του _gnome_ του Παράκελσου γράφει στο etymonline (παρόμοια με εκείνα που έχει το OED): 

"dwarf-like earth-dwelling spirit," 1712, from Fr. _gnome_, from Mod.L. _gnomus_, used 16c. in a treatise by Paracelsus, who gave the name _pigmaei_ or _gnomi_ to elemental earth beings, possibly from Gk. *γηνόμος "earth-dweller" (cf. θαλασσονόμος "inhabitant of the sea"). A less-likely suggestion is that Paracelsus based it on the homonym that means "intelligence" (preserved in _gnomic_). Popular in children's literature 19c. as a name for red-capped German and Swiss folklore dwarfs. Garden figurines first imported to England late 1860s from Germany.​
Ο τίτλος του παιδικού βιβλίου μάς θυμίζει και την προφορά, [νόουμ]. Στις λέξεις που αρχίζουν από *gn-* δεν προφέρεται το _g_, π.χ. gnash [næʃ], gnarled [nɑːld], gnaw [nɔː].





Έχουμε τις εξής σημασίες (OED) και προτείνω κάποιες αποδόσεις:
1. One of a race of diminutive spirits fabled to inhabit the interior of the earth and to be the guardians of its treasures; a goblin, dwarf. γνώμος, νάνος, καλικάντζαρος, ξωτικό της γης | (μτφ.) ζουμπάς, (κακάσχημος) νάνος.
2. A statue or figure of a gnome, esp. one placed in a garden. νάνος, νανάκι, αγαλματάκι του κήπου.
3. _colloq._ An international financier or banker, spec. one who is Swiss; esp. in phr. *the gnomes of Zurich*. οι πανίσχυροι Ελβετοί τραπεζίτες, οι πανίσχυροι τραπεζίτες της Ζυρίχης.

Παρά την υπόθεση των ετυμολόγων για _γηνόμο_, ο _γνώμος_ είναι η καθιερωμένη απόδοση του χθόνιου ξωτικού εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Υπάρχει στον Δρανδάκη (ανέβασα εδώ το χορταστικό λήμμα του), στον Δημητράκο (διαφωνούν στη… σύζυγο: _γνώμη_ στον Δρανδάκη, _γνώμα_ στον Δημητράκο), στο Penguin-Hellenews, στο διαδίκτυο.
Για τους τραπεζίτες, ό,τι βρήκα σε Ματζέντα και Βήμα. Ενδιαφέρον έχουν ωστόσο τα σχετικά κείμενα σε Wikipedia και στο λεξικό του Σαφάιρ.

Wikipedia:
The term was coined by the British Labour Party politician Harold Wilson, then Shadow Chancellor, in 1956 when he accused Swiss bankers of pushing the pound down on the foreign exchange markets by speculation.

The relevant portion of Wilson's speech in the House of Commons ran as follows:

Traders and financiers all over the world had listened to the Chancellor. He had said that if he could not stop wage claims the country was facing disaster. Rightly or wrongly, these people believed the Chancellor. On September 5th, when the T.U.C. unanimously rejected wage restraint, it was the end of an era, and all the financiers, all the little gnomes in Zürich and other financial centres, had begun to make their dispensations in regard to sterling.​
Safire:
*gnomes of Zurich 
*International bankers.
Popularized by British Foreign Secretary George Brown in 1964, this gnarly trope paints a picture of busy elves in the Swiss financial capital, and was aimed at derogating the speculators who —by questioning Great Britain's credit standing— forced unpopular austerity measures on the government. Brown felt the "gnomes of Zurich" were out to make a killing at the expense of the pound sterling. "The term is a misnomer," wrote reporter Paul Hoffman, "since George Brown was actually referring to the Bank for International Settlements, which is in Basel."

The word _gnome_ was coined (possibly from Greek γηνόμος, "earth dweller") by Philippus Aureolus Paracelsus, a sixteenth-century Swiss alchemist and physician, while investigating the mechanics of mining and the diseases of miners, and originally meant a misshapen being who guarded the mines and quarries of the inner earth, able to move through earth as a fish moves through water.

The mining derivation of _gnome_ made Brown's phrase especially apt: in Zurich, the gnomes deal in gold, a metal that was the quest of the alchemists. (Besides, Basel is often pronounced "Bahl," following the French Bâle, which would have made the phrase with the correct city confusing to the reader.)

Unlike _malefactors of great wealth_ and _economic royalists_, _gnomes of Zurich_ has a manipulative rather than a predatory connotation. By 1968, the phrase had gained the top rank of bogeymen, as in this use in The Wall Street Journal: "Frankly, we had enough to worry about with the military-industrial complex, the establishment, the gnomes of Zurich, the illuminati and the power elite. Now the arbiters of instant demonology have added the jet set."

George J. W. Goodman, using the pseudonym Adam Smith in his 1968 book _The Money Game_, called one character the Gnome of Zurich. His pessimistic credo: since men cannot long manage their affairs rationally, politicians make costly promises, trade surpluses evaporate, gold reserves trickle away, and a "dollar crisis" periodically results.

James Pinkerton, an adviser to the elder Bush, commented in 1993 on President Clinton's earliest days in office: "The gnomes of Zurich and Tokyo are all tuned in, and they react in ways that clearly are catching Clinton by surprise."

The expression was used jocularly in 2007 to express one of the three historic achievements of the three-languaged Alpine nation: "Switzerland is what was left over when the Europeans founded their nation-states," wrote the Norwegian journalist Kjetil Wiedswang in a commentary for the BBC. "Italian, French and German ultra-conservatives escaped to the mountains, joined forces and created 500 years of peace, the cuckoo clock and the gnomes of Zurich." This was an updating of a line in Orson Welles' movie _The Third Man_: "In Switzerland they had brotherly love, 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock."​


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2011)

Αυτά εδώ τα παραπάνω μού ήρθαν σε σχέση με κάτι που μετέφραζα χτες. Στην τσάρκα μου τώρα έπεσα πριν από λίγο σε διαφήμιση για ταινία με τίτλο _Ζουμπαίος και Ιουλιέτα_. Βάζω να δω το βιντεάκι και, ναι, ο αγγλικός τίτλος είναι _Gnomeo and Juliet_! Η μουσική του είναι πήχτρα στον Έλτον Τζον. Οπότε, αναπόφευκτα, ξέρετε...






Τον _Ζουμπαίο_ δεν θα τον σχολιάσω (κυρίως γιατί δεν έχω και αντιπρόταση).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 10, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο νήμα, Nickel! Ιδέα δεν είχα γι' αυτή τη χρήση του gnome!

Και το κλασσικό 






Εγώ τον Ζουμπαίο τον θεωρώ πολύ πετυχημένο. Τον είδα πρώτη φορά σε διαφήμιση λεωφορείου, όπου με μεγάλα γράμματα έλεγε: "αυτό το λεωφορείο έχει καταληφθεί από νάνους" και κοντοστάθηκα. Και γέλασα πολύ με αυτό το Ζουμπαίος και Ιουλιέτα. :) :) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2011)

> The expression was used jocularly in 2007 to express one of the three historic achievements of the three-languaged Alpine nation: "Switzerland is what was left over when the Europeans founded their nation-states," wrote the Norwegian journalist Kjetil Wiedswang in a commentary for the BBC. "Italian, French and German ultra-conservatives escaped to the mountains, joined forces and created 500 years of peace, the cuckoo clock and the gnomes of Zurich." This was an updating of a line in Orson Welles' movie _The Third Man_: "In Switzerland they had brotherly love, 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock."



Είναι εντυπωσιακό πόσο διαδεδομένη είναι αυτή η αντίληψη για τα 500 χρόνια ειρήνης στην Ελβετία. Μάλλον πρόκειται για εξαιρετικές δημόσιες σχέσεις των Ελβετών τραπεζιτών.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι Ελβετοί κατάφεραν να μην αναμιχθούν στους δύο παγκόσμιους πολέμους και στις μεγάλες γαλλοπρωσικές συγκρούσεις στο δεύτερο μισό του 19ου αιώνα. Αλλά 500 χρόνια ειρήνη;

Τελευταίος κατακτητής (ή απελευθερωτής, θέμα οπτικής γωνίας) της χώρας ήταν οι στρατιές του Ναπολέοντα, που απέσπασαν καντόνια υπέρ της Γαλλίας, διέλυσαν το σύστημα της Ελβετικής Συνομοσπονδίας και ίδρυσαν τη βραχύβια δορυφορική χώρα που ονόμασαν Ελβετική Δημοκρατία (1798-1803).

Τα σύνορα της σημερινής Ελβετίας καθορίστηκαν με το Συνέδριο της Βιέννης (1815), ακολούθησε περίοδος έντονης εσωτερικής αστάθειας (με πραξικοπήματα και εμφύλιες μάχες που κορυφώθηκαν το 1847-48) και από εκεί και πέρα άρχισε να ηρεμεί το πολιτικό κλίμα, να προωθούνται οι ομοσπονδιακές ρυθμίσεις κλπ. Η δημιουργία του σημερινού συντάγματος, με τα πολλά στοιχεία άμεσης δημοκρατίας, χρονολογείται από το 1891.

Και ειλικρινά· αν ήταν τόσο ειρηνικοί και απόλεμοι 500 χρόνια οι Ελβετοί, γιατί να τους διαλέξουν οι πάπες της Ρώμης για τη φρουρά τους;

Όσο για το ό,τι πρόσφεραν στην ανθρωπότητα μόνο το ρολόι κούκου, είναι μια πολύ εύθυμη υπερβολή (List of Swiss People).


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Όπως είδες, απέφυγα να σχολιάσω την απόδοση του _Gnomeo_, παρότι λογοπαικτικά αρπάζεται από μια σημασία που δεν θα είχαν στο νου τους οι αγγλόφωνοι δημιουργοί. Αλλά τι γέλιο να βγάλεις με τα _γνωμαίος_, _ναναίος_; Θα μου πεις, βγάζει γέλιο το _Gnomeo_; Όχι, αλλά εκεί δεν περιμένουν να πουλήσουν από τον τίτλο. 



oliver_twisted said:


> Και το κλασσικό
> the Gnome, Pink Floyd



Πολύ χαίρομαι που τον πρόλαβες, τον αυτόματο βιντεοκολλητή.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 10, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εγώ τον Ζουμπαίο τον θεωρώ πολύ πετυχημένο. Τον είδα πρώτη φορά σε διαφήμιση λεωφορείου, όπου με μεγάλα γράμματα έλεγε: "αυτό το λεωφορείο έχει καταληφθεί από νάνους" και κοντοστάθηκα.



Κι εμένα μου άρεσε αυτή η διαφήμιση. Δε νομίζω όμως να μου άρεσε εξίσου πολύ αν έγραφε "αυτό το λεωφορείο έχει καταληφθεί από... ζουμπάδες"... 

Αλήθεια, drsiebenmal, έχεις δίκιο. Πώς να επικράτησε άραγε αυτή η άποψη για τα 500 χρόνια ειρήνης;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 10, 2011)

Μια που με πρόλαβε η oliver_twisted, ας πιάσω την πάσα του Δόκτορος για να συνεισφέρω τον Όρσον:





(και βέβαια η ταινία ήταν του Κάρολ Ριντ, όχι του Ουέλς. Κάποιοι μύθοι όμως δεν πεθαίνουν με τίποτα)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 10, 2011)

Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να κρατηθώ:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> 3. _colloq._ An international financier or banker, spec. one who is Swiss; esp. in phr. *the gnomes of Zurich*. οι πανίσχυροι Ελβετοί τραπεζίτες, οι πανίσχυροι τραπεζίτες της Ζυρίχης.


Δεν ξέρω, έχω την αίσθηση πως κάτι χάνεται στη μετάφραση αν από το «the gnomes of Zurich» πάμε στο «οι πανίσχυροι Ελβετοί τραπεζίτες», έτσι απονευρωμένα κι ουδετεροποιημένα. Οι αγγλόφωνοι κττμά όταν θα θελήσουν να πουν ακριβώς το «οι πανίσχυροι Ελβετοί τραπεζίτες», θα βρουν τρόπο να το πουν (π.χ. After all, if *the all powerful Swiss Bankers* could be called to book for being an ally in custodianship of the plunder of the Holocaust..., The deep seated suspicion, more like incrementally reinforced conclusion, is that *the powerful Swiss bankers* have begun the process of receivership). Αλλά η έκφραση «the gnomes of Zurich» κατά τη γνώμη μου προσθέτει στη διατύπωση κι άλλα στοιχεία, πράγματα που έχουν να κάνουν με την άποψη και την εικόνα που έχουμε για τους γνώμους. Γιατί λοιπόν να την ισοπεδώσουμε την εκφραστική αυτή διατύπωση; Εμένα θα μ' άρεζε πάντως αν αυτό το ευφυολόγημα διεύρυνε και τον δικό μας εκφραστικό ορίζοντα, και ν' αρχίζαμε να λέμε λ.χ. «οι γνώμοι τής Ζυρίχης» — χωρίς να κατηγορηθούμε για αγγλισμό.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 10, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Δεν ξέρω, έχω την αίσθηση πως κάτι χάνεται στη μετάφραση αν από το «the gnomes of Zurich» πάμε στο «οι πανίσχυροι Ελβετοί τραπεζίτες», έτσι απονευρωμένα κι ουδετεροποιημένα. [...] Εμένα θα μ' άρεζε πάντως αν αυτό το ευφυολόγημα διεύρυνε και τον δικό μας εκφραστικό ορίζοντα, και ν' αρχίζαμε να λέμε λ.χ. «οι γνώμοι τής Ζυρίχης» — χωρίς να κατηγορηθούμε για αγγλισμό.



Συμφωνώ, θα ήταν ωραίο, αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβει κανείς τον όρο. Οι περισσότεροι ακούγοντας το θα σκεφτούν Ελβετούς κοντοστούπηδες ή κάτι τέτοιο.
Θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να το πούμε περιφραστικά; Κάτι π.χ. σαν "υποχθόνιοι Ελβετοί θησαυροφύλακες";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2011)

Οι σαράφηδες της Ζυρίχης


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2011)

Πού είχα μείνει; Α ναι, έγραφα...

Αυτά τα τελώνια, τα χθόνια ξωτικά, οι υποχθόνιοι δαίμονες, που σαν τα μυθικά πλάσματα μπορούμε να τα φανταστούμε να μην έχουν άλλη χαρά από το να παίζουν με το χρυσάφι και να ηδονίζονται με τον πόνο που προξενούν στους άλλους, δεν τα θεωρούμε πια ότι αντιστοιχούν στους τραπεζίτες της Ζυρίχης ή της Βασιλείας, αλλά ξέρουμε ότι είναι τα ρομποτάκια, τα κωλοπαιδάκια, οι πανέξυπνοι χρηματιστές που επενδύουν τις οικονομίες εκείνων που μπορούν να έχουν οικονομίες σε βάρος κάποιων άλλων. Έψαξα να βρω κάνα ωραίο σκιτσάκι για τους χθόνιους αυτούς δαίμονες, αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν έψαξα αρκετά. Έψαξα και για φράση που θα τους χρωμάτιζε καλύτερα από το περιγραφικό _πανίσχυροι τραπεζίτες_ και δεν βρήκα. Αλλά δεν έψαξα εξαντλητικά. Οπότε ίσως κάτι θα μπορέσουμε να βρούμε, αλλά κάτι πιο οικείο από τους _γνώμους_ και ίσως πιο κυριλέ από τους _σαράφηδες_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2011)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι στις γερμανόφωνες χώρες και περιοχές (στις οποίες συμπεριλαμβάνεται βέβαια και η Ζυρίχη) είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη η διακόσμηση των κήπων με νάνους, π.χ.






Περισσότερες εικόνες εδώ.

Επομένως, η φράση μπορεί να έχει σχέση και με την (μάλλον αστεία) συνήθεια αυτή.


----------



## nikosl (Feb 11, 2011)

Στη Βίκη και στο γκουγκλ είδα ότι στην ελληνική παράδοση υπάρχει ένα είδος καλικάντζαρων που αποκαλούνται *χρυσαφέντες*. Ίσως είναι το πιο ταιριαστό για τους ελβετούς τραπεζίτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2011)

Οι χρυσαφέντες της Ζυρίχης! Μου αρέσει. :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 11, 2011)

Μπράβο Nikosl, οι *χρυσαφέντες *της Ζυρίχης, οι αληθινοί πλανητάρχες του κόσμου τούτου!


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2011)

Πολύ καλό το χρυσαφέντες. Σύντομο και περιεκτικότατο. +1!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 11, 2011)

Εξαιρετικό το _χρυσαφέντες_ — άρα καλά κάναμε και το ψάξαμε, μπράβο nikosl. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2011)

Καλό είναι, αν κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια στην πληροφορία ότι οι χρυσαφέντες ανήκουν στα... καλά πνεύματα. Πιο διαδεδομένος είναι ο πληθυντικός _χρυσαφεντάδες_, ο οποίος έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι κάνει αμέσως σαφές ότι δεν έχουμε... μετοχή.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτά εδώ τα παραπάνω μού ήρθαν σε σχέση με κάτι που μετέφραζα χτες. Στην τσάρκα μου τώρα έπεσα πριν από λίγο σε διαφήμιση για ταινία με τίτλο _Ζουμπαίος και Ιουλιέτα_. Βάζω να δω το βιντεάκι και, ναι, ο αγγλικός τίτλος είναι _Gnomeo and Juliet_!





drsiebenmal said:


> Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι στις γερμανόφωνες χώρες και περιοχές (στις οποίες συμπεριλαμβάνεται βέβαια και η Ζυρίχη) είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη η διακόσμηση των κήπων με νάνους, π.χ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στους υπότιτλους των προσθέτων τού ντιβιντί χρησιμοποιούνται «τα νανάκια» για να περιγράψουν τους νάνους των κήπων.

ΥΓ Εγώ πάντως «νανάκια (γεμιστά)» έτρωγα σωρηδόν όταν βρέθηκα στα Χανιά, μόνο που εκεί είναι τα πολύ μικρά κοτοπουλάκια.
http://www.womenonly.gr/article.asp?catid=13762&subid=2&pubid=6772127


----------

